# field dressing



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i have done a lot of deers in the woods and its a pain with holding it up right and fighting the legs,to gut and field clean it ,now here is somethink i have been thinking abought a few years now and thats when i do get my next deer im going to try this,a old hanger roller and a heavey rope and try to tie the front feet and pull the deer up in the air so not to get dirt and leafs in it wile gutting it and help the blood drain down much faster and more control of the deer for cleaning,i know what some of you are thinking how are you going to pull a big deer up by my self,well im not there are three of us that hunt this 2000 aker farm but were not that fare from one another,i my be wrong but im going to give it a shot this year,whats your thoughts,on this ,and by the way i cut my deer up myself,markfish


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Sounded like a good idea at first, then i got to thinking it may be more trouble than its worth. I agree its a hassle to field dress a deer but realistically it only takes a few minute.
I try to keep my gear to the minimum anymore and this would add a little more.
I like your thinking though and let us know how it works. Heck it could be the next big thing to hit the stores if you market it LOL.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Just be thankful that you have two buddies there to help out! Hoisting the deer to me seems like way too much effort. With the two extra guys it should not be that hard to lift the front of the deer to drain everything out once you are done opening it up. I usually do it all myself and while it can be a workout it is still doable. Just work slow and careful so that you don't puncture the bladder, stomach, etc.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just stand between the deers rear legs, belly up and cut the around the anus first, slit the belly open close to the privates area, carefully run your knife up to bottom of rib cage. Split the pelvic bone while keeping outward pressure on the back legs with your legs, bone will split easy. Simply roll the guts out of the animal and reach up inside to cut the rest out. You want to keep the animal as clean as possible inside. The smaller the hole, the less gets inside . After a little practice, you can gut a deer in 5 mins tops. Take along a clean ziplock to put the heart and liver in also, make some good fare as well. Mike


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I take a bag for the tenderloins but I am not a fan of eating the heart and lungs. The tenderloins are definitely something worth pulling right away, otherwise they will dry up and will also get contaminated with during transport, hanging, etc.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i can see where it would work. but i think its just alot of effort. i just pull my deer over close to a big bush and tie one rear leg up to the bush. it really opens the deer up so you can get in there to do your work. i open it up all the way from the back to the brisket. take one hand up in the chest cavity and hold the asophagus with one hand and use my knife in the other, and cut the asophagus. then i go to the other end and cut down to the pelvic bone, and cut around the pupe shute from the outside then do the same from the inside being careful not to bust the bladder. then i just roll everything out from the top side cutting everything loose from the top. this is really a simple way to field dress, and you dont get alot of trash in your deer. and everything comes out this way, the heart and lungs comes out with everything elce. by the time you go to all the time and trouble to hang your deer, you could already have it field dressed doing it this way. just be very careful with your knife when cutting the asophagus, its very easy to cut your other hand. i have stuck mine a time or two,LOL. just my thoughts. and just hope your lucky enough to dress one whichever way you dress it.
sherman


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

I personally like using the "Butt Out", saves the hassle of cutting out the shoot and splitting the pelvis.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I know when we used to hang the bucket feeders by the stands we used to just throw a rope over a branch and hoist it up but that was a heck of a work out... We ended changing the set up by attaching a pulley to the trees and the 5 gallon bucket full ok corn was still a chore.... Why not tie it up against a tree with it's back to the tree. Tie a rope under the front legs to keep um out of the way... especially if you have helping hands to help stand it up 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i under stand were your all comming from i have dressed them in the field lots of times but i think with a pulley that i got its got a dubble roller in it and im alwise trying to better thing in the field, but have you ever notice after the deer is field dressed and loaded in the back of your truck to take home or the butcher shop,how much blood is in the bed of your truck and in cold weather its a real pain in the ,ss to get it out,im not saying this is the next best thing but im willing to try it,and see if it is worth the time hell it dont cost me nothing and in the woods is were we want to dump the un use parts right,and for the most part im sure its cleaned well and then i close the opening with plastic wrap for dragging it out cause i dont own a 4 wheeler,then i remove it after loaded,and place a peace of wood in there to hold it open and if there is snow i use it,but i do it all at home i dont trust anybody with my deer anymore i have been screwed before and that will never happen again this is why i want it clean and well drained,so time will tell and there is much more i want to say but this one is long now more on it latter markfish


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have no problem hoisting deer by myself....just need 2 pulleys and a good rope.....I'll split the belly on the ground then hoist them up to remove all the organs and stuff, swing around the tree when I let it down .....so it doesn't go into the gut pile.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

see im not the only one thinking this way,it sure beats all the fluids and the guts getting all over your sleves and looking like a bloody mess i belive it will keep things much cleaner and faster once you split it open and pull it up im sure things will start falling out on there own and make it that much lighter to lift,


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have been doing it for years....I might be lazy, but I find things, so I can do it myself....not always will you have help and they don't take up to much room at all.... in a pack, when hunting....a necessary piece of equipment for me while hunting


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Cabelas sells a gambrel with a block and tackle with a lock to hold it in place after you get it up, one guy can lift 500 pounds its small and light weight and sells for 30.00


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thats a good deal but the pully and rope are cheeper and lighter to pack in the woods, and remember this is just to get the deer cleaned out fast and cleaner;then when it hit the house it goes up again and then i take the hide off to start the cooling and then i start takeing parts off one at a time to cut and wrap for the freezer, but this is how i have done it for years,hard for old dogs to learn new tricks,but im alwise open to try new things,i told my brother,in,law i could grind a hole deer in five seconds,and he said there;s no way,i said there is he said how,i said put it in a wood chipper,ha ha markfish


----------

